

How to Design iOS Apps - AshFurrow
http://ashfurrow.com/2012/01/how-to-design-ios-apps/

======
nodemaker
Let me give you another reason why you should always use standard classes. _It
is because good design goes very deep_

For example you can easily create your own implementation of a scrollview by
animating the bounds property but there is no way you are going to come close
apple's implementation of UIScrollView.It will take months if you try to make
it from scratch.(I just spent a month!)

For starters you will have to understand the physics of it i.e the
inertia,friction,damped harmonic oscillations etc.And even after that you will
have to use a CADisplayLink timer to do the animations right by syncing them
with the refresh rate of the display.

------
njs12345
'Otherwise, you're a loose canon and should probably just go write Android
apps until you finish puberty.'

I don't really see what this kind of comment adds to the article..

~~~
themitchy
Ya, the author loses a lot of credibility there. Especially when a lot of the
points apply to mobile development on _any_ platform.

